
Ask HN: Is there a url for newest asks? - LeonB
I know there is news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;newest and a newest for &#x27;show&#x27;: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;shownew but is there a newest for ask?
======
PaulHoule
I don't think so.

There should be.

Right now I am looking at 100% of the Asks that go by on HN with a script that
scrapes the web site, classifies posts, and shows me ones I want to read. It
is amazing how many questions go by and never get an answer. Maybe that's just
because I want to be a fermion in a world of bosons.

~~~
LeonB
I hear you. That's exactly how I feel about it.

When I am in an answering mood I'd like to be able to see the newest asks
without the distraction of the other posts.

------
sebg
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ask%20hn&sort=byDate&prefix&pa...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ask%20hn&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=last24h&type=story)

